# My OH is complete



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

Good job. You will have a lot of fun with this.
Charlie


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have a copy of the plans you used and I have not figured out all of the holes in the sides yet.
Thanks


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

rtoney said:


> Do you have a copy of the plans you used and I have not figured out all of the holes in the sides yet.
> Thanks


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## cannon2000us (May 19, 2010)

Honey Run Apiaries has free plans that look similar to that with 8 medium frames.


----------

